# I think I need a sign that says 'KICK ME' . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I set a gallon of sour goat milk out on the step to feed the dogs . . . and the cat knocked it over. . . the thing EXPLODED open. . . and now the garage is flooding with sour goat milk . . .and my Dad gives me a look . . . :hammer: I wonder where I put my brain today . . .I lost it after breakfast and haven't been able to find it since. . ..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The cat did it..  ..it wasn't your fault....I hope the cat helped with the cleanup...If not ....the cat should be grounded ..LOL... I like the title you made this post.... a sign that says "KICK ME" ....we all have been there ......believe me.. :roll: .LOL :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I had the help of a cat . . .two dogs . . .a bucket . . .with water . . .and a broom . . . :roll: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how cute..  .I would of loved to of seen that...... :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*grinning sneakily* are you sure . . .you would not have liked to help?:ROFL: it was fun . . .the entire garage is clean now . . .Dad comes out and goes, "you missed the corners." :roll:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL Talitha, that sounds like me!
I had a jar of milk for the kitties, and was pouring it onto this huge dish on the cat barrel (barrel that we put cat food on), and i poured it wrong, pouring it on the side, and splashed down the entire front of my shirt, then my cat, Gootche, who was in the dish, decided she didn't like her feet wet, so she kicked her feet, splashing milk in my face. 

Luckily its outside, so no need to clean up XD


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

lol . . .lucky you . . .I spent a half an hour cleaning up the garage . . . :greengrin: 
one time I was carrying hay across the muddy pasture . . .and I was jumping over puddles . . .and my horse ran past me, sent me spinning, I did the splits, hay went one way, i went another and landed in the exact puddle I had tried to avoid . . .and she just stood there and stared at me for a few minutes . . .I had a white dress on . . . :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol, that seems to be the way animals like to do things. 
Its like when your carrying a full 5 gallon pail of water somewhere, and you try your hardest not to slosh it on yourself because your wearing something good but you always do, but whenever your not even trying, you never do. LOL. Thats my expirience anyway.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:thumbup: I know exactly what you mean . . .your like, well, i have never gotten dirty before, so it can't hurt. . .just this once . . .and bam! it's either cat pee or goat poop or horse slobber . . .all over your best dress/shirt/suit . . . .


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup.. My grandparents are dairy cow farmers, and my mom tells me about this one time when my grandpa was younger (teens I guess), he had just stood up from milking, and was walking around the cow, when it pooped all the way down the back of his overalls! 
Atleast things like that can be washed, lol.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OHHHH, Can I please give the both of you a BIG HUG? :hug: :hug We all have those days. I hate to tell you but you will have them forever.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

all those mishaps ... :shades: ....they all should end up ....on the funniest videos... :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I forgot to mention that same night my dog got diarreea from the sour milk, pooped cow pies all over the garage and i had to go clean the garage . . .again. . .He stayed clear of me all day! :ROFL: he felt so bad!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man ....what luck ......double cleaning,,,LOL :ROFL:


----------

